# Three First



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

First three winged box, first winged bowl, first hollow form. The first two are birds eye maple, and the hollow form is a maple burl. My favorite is the 4 winged box with the water fall effect on the side of the bowl from the birds eyes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

How do you turn a bowl when half of one side is missing? Why doesnt it fall apart?


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> How do you turn a bowl when half of one side is missing? Why doesnt it fall apart?


Burls are like hat, you never know what you get, so you just go slow and take your time. CA glue help also it stabilizes the cracks used thin.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Love the bowl with the section missing . Looks very unique


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob turners like you drive me crazy. Your work is so beautiful.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice, Bob!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Super job!


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Woohoo! Those are nice, and then some! :smile:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nicely done. One burls with voids the big thing is patients. Go slow and hopefully things will hold together. CA glue can be your friend.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Really nice looking work!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing work. Appreciate the post and the note on the glue stabilizer.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful designs and so well done!! WoW! I really love the first piece with the finial center! Looks Amazing! What is the wood in the center finial? It goes perfect with the Maple. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

bcfunburst said:


> Beautiful designs and so well done!! WoW! I really love the first piece with the finial center! Looks Amazing! What is the wood in the center finial? It goes perfect with the Maple. Thanks for sharing with us.



The finial is made from dymondwood from Hut products. The company that makes the wood had a fire and burnt down, very shot supply.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments!


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

It's really too bad you don't know how to turn. With more practices you'll be able to turn bowls with 3/4" thick sides like I do .


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

There is something magical about turned burls. The swirling grain is so beautiful and your finishing has brought it all out so nicely.


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Bob three good bits as they are all firsts,

I agree the square bowl is a nice one with such a great piece of grain showing.

I also like burrs because of the natural inclusions.




sunnybob said:


> How do you turn a bowl when half of one side is missing? Why doesnt it fall apart?


To add to Bob's reply when turning the outside you have all of the wood holding the form, it is only when you start to turn the inside that care and caution is needed sometimes and depending on how many inclusions are in a piece I will wrap tape or even industrial cling film(clear food wrapping film called different things in different parts of the world) on the outside.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

dalboy said:


> Hi Bob three good bits as they are all firsts,
> 
> I agree the square bowl is a nice one with such a great piece of grain showing.
> 
> ...


Good advice, but I still like to flood the cracks with CA.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

In the first picture of the burl there is an open crack close to the opening and now it is actually overlapping. I thought it was dry but I guess not.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I recall seeing video of a turner who did very flat bowls, not plates, but shallow bowls, and he expected that a certain number would split at some point. I guess that's just the way it is with wood, there are so many internal tensions that they thus pull apart. But that takes nothing away from the beauty of what you'created.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Now I remember why I bought a lathe [and then another].

Nice, really nice job.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I really like the one with the missing side. Beautiful.


----------

